# Practically Free MAC Haul $15.62 for 7 Items



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok so I took a trip to my nearest free standing store which is over an hour away I took in 36 empties and got 6 free products from the B2M program and only paid for my Nocturnelle eyeshadow.

Heres what I got
Nocturnelle E/S
Phloof! E/S
Blackfire Glimmer Glass
Bubbles L/S
Metal Maven L/S
Resort Life Lipgelee
Devil May Care MES


----------



## Junkie (Feb 20, 2010)

Holy! You can still get Blackfire? Thats amazing! I desperately need a back up....I use it regularly on its own.

Great Haul! I need to B2M too


----------



## obscuria (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome haul!

I always feel like a crazy person when I bring in a bag full of mac stuff. Haha.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Holy! You scan still get Blackfire? Thats amazing! I desperately need a back up....I use it regularly on its own.

Great Haul! I need to B2M too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Some mac stores have them I didnt expect to come across it but they had it go to www.maccosmetics.com and do an ohio search westlake is the one that had them heres the phone number thats on my receipt if you want to see if they can ship one to you 

(440)250-0216


----------



## starfck (Feb 20, 2010)

nice!


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Feb 20, 2010)

Wait, I didn't know you could get eyeshadows from b2m,  I thought it was just lipsticks?


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlexisDDD* 

 
_Wait, I didn't know you could get eyeshadows from b2m, I thought it was just lipsticks?_

 
If you got to a counter its free lipstick only a free standing store its free lipstick, eyeshaodw, or gloss up to a 21.00 value excluding certain products like special packaging I was told, I couldnt get the shadow from mac in lily land 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and no viva glam.


----------



## blusherie (Feb 20, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2010)

Enjoy


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome haul! Devil May Care MES looks pretty!


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_If you got to a counter its free lipstick only a free standing store its free lipstick, eyeshaodw, or gloss up to a 21.00 value excluding certain products like special packaging I was told, I couldnt get the shadow from mac in lily land 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and no viva glam._

 

Aw snap! I wish I had known that before, lol. I have a crapton of empties but didn't want any more lipsticks. Thanks!


----------



## fintia (Feb 21, 2010)

wow! I did not know I could get other kinds of glosses for free.. I thought it was only lipgasses.. so I can get an eyeshadow up to 21$ for free.. is that what you meant? great haul!


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wowww, that must have been so satisfying to get some major haul-age with B2M. Great haul!!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_wow! I did not know I could get other kinds of glosses for free.. I thought it was only lipgasses.. so I can get an eyeshadow up to 21$ for free.. is that what you meant? great haul!_

 
Eyeshadow up to 21.00 no quads, or special packaging I was told and they wouldnt let me get MAC in lily land shadow for what reason I dont know but basically any of the MES or potted eyeshadows you can get I read on here you can't get the MES Duo's but I got love connection from B2M before 

you dont have to get just lipglass the cremesheens, dazzleglasses, plush glasses count to. When in doubt just ask a MA.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Feb 21, 2010)

I love the colours running through this haul, its all like frosty purple/silver/black. looks beautiful.
see I'm saving my containers for B2M, I was guna go when I have 6, but I think I might save up, and go have some major fun like you did!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 22, 2010)

Great haul! How do you like Resort Life lipgelee?


----------



## Civies (Feb 22, 2010)

Everything is better when its free


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 22, 2010)

I havent used any of it yet lol. You would think Im crazy I have tons of brand new unused mac in my vanity maybe Im just weird.... and I went to the CCO and bouht some more goodies today....


----------



## gemmel06 (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice haul hope you enjoy


----------



## soveryfabulous (Feb 25, 2010)

Gotta love the B2M program! I had 3 sets of empties for my Spring Colour Forecast haul. It lessened the blow to my wallet a bit.

Great haul!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes its always great turned in my empties and my empty b2m drawer is already starting to refill its self used up my brush cleaner this morning and my boy bait gloss is just about gone can't wait for my drawer to be stocked again. I love B2M.


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

good info, i didn't know you could get something worth up to $21...obviously no blush though lol


----------



## LC (Mar 1, 2010)

lipglass, lustreglass, plushglass, dazzleglass, pro longwears. I've gotten all of them for my b2m. Pro longwears are the best deal, i think


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 3, 2010)

umm, hi ohio!
toledo here. i have family in cuyahoga falls. 
was this @ mac crocker park?


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 3, 2010)

yes it was


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_yes it was_

 
Awesome--think I'll be taking my Back2Mac there when I am on my way home (NEO) next time!


----------

